
Cognitive Behavioral Therapy for Insomnia - rahulshiv7
https://www.sleepedy.com/cbt-for-insomnia/
======
aert12
Interesting, I’ve never heard of CBT being used for insomnia. Seems like the
method has been used for quite a while too.

